
Arduino Comic Makes It Easy to Get Started with Electronics Hacking - shawndumas
http://lifehacker.com/5839544/the-introduction-to-arudino-comic-makes-it-easy-to-get-started-with-electronics-hacking
======
qx24b
For those just wanting to see the comic [PDF]: [http://www.jodyculkin.com/wp-
content/uploads/2011/09/arduino...](http://www.jodyculkin.com/wp-
content/uploads/2011/09/arduino-comic-latest3.pdf)

